# Cerakoting in NE Ga



## oatmeal1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Can anyone recommend someone that cerakotes in or near NE Ga? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ncman (Feb 1, 2017)

I know a guy in Statham, near Athens. Not sure if you're willing to travel that far? If so, I can give you his contact info.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 2, 2017)

I know someone in Watkinsville and Colbert that do it.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Feb 2, 2017)

ncman said:


> I know a guy in Statham, near Athens. Not sure if you're willing to travel that far? If so, I can give you his contact info.



Thank You, yes please send me his information.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Feb 2, 2017)

GAGE said:


> I know someone in Watkinsville and Colbert that do it.



Thank You please send me his number.


----------



## ncman (Feb 2, 2017)

oatmeal1 said:


> Thank You, yes please send me his information.



PM Sent


----------

